# Calambur y sus 2000 aportes.



## Vampiro

Para la gatita más simpática del foro mis sinceras felicitaciones por sus 2000 posteos. 
 
Eres referente obligado para consultas sobre lunfardo y todo aquello que no se pueda resolver a DRAEtazos.
Siempre es un gusto leerte.  Me encanta tu sentido del humor, tu fino sarcasmo, y que siempre tus aportes sean eso: un aporte del cual siempre es posible aprender.
Invité a un amigo, quizá lo conozcas.
Un abrazo.
Y que sean muchísimos más.

 
Eduardo.
_


----------



## romarsan

Felicidades Calambur y felicidades a todos los que podemos disfrutar de tu simpatía y tu inteligente sentido del humor.

Dos mil abrazos virtuales para ti.


----------



## swift

Hola Viviana:

Me uno a la celebración de Eduardo. Disfruto mucho leer tus comentarios y me encanta poder aprender expresiones argentinas que con tanta calidez das a conocer.

Además, me encantan los gatitos. No los holgazanes, claro. Recientemente aprendí que los había antigravitacionales. 

Brindo porque sean muchos miles más.

Bisous,


José


----------



## turi

Calambur, mis más sinceras felicitaciones por haber alcanzado los 2.000 posts!!

Espero que sigas hasta por lo menos los dos millones, y que cuando llegues, te lo pienses y sigas!!

Mi mas cordial saludo,

Juan


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

¡Caray, y cómo corres! 

Mis felicitaciones para la Gatita más rápida, más inteligente y con las uñas más afiladas de todo el mundo mundial.... 

Concuerdo con todo lo que dice Vampiro, tus post siempre merece la pena leerlos.... 

Por favor que sean muchos, muchísimos más...

Un abrazo 

Valeria


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Pues yo también me quiero sumar a las felicitaciones.

2.000 ya. ¡Guau!, digo ¡Miau!.


----------



## la_machy

*Querida Calambur,*

*!MUCHAS FELICIDADES por tus 2000 posts!*

*Debo agradecerte por tan buenos comentarios y esa sabiduría que en muchas ocasiones me ha hecho enterarme de cosas que no conocía.*

*Te traje un amiguito con un** regalito**. Espero que** te guste.*

*Ojalá que nos regales tus contribuciones de manera indefinida...*

*Un abrazo, Vivi.*
*MARIE*


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Muy buena iniciativa. De gato a gata, ¡mis mejores saludos, V.!
Adolfo


----------



## Lexinauta

Dejo un fraternal saludo y me voy corriendo a mi refugio porque el ambiente no me es muy propicio: ¡hay mucho gato cerca!


----------



## la_machy

Lexinauta said:


> Dejo un fraternal saludo y me voy corriendo a mi refugio porque el ambiente no me es muy propicio: ¡hay mucho gato cerca!


 
No te preocupes ratoncito...todos son gatos amigos .


----------



## Ushuaia

¡Felices 2000, V! Sos un lujo de compatriota, che. Van cariños.
Roxana


----------



## Calambur

Hola, queridos amigos:

No sé cómo expresarles mi agradecimiento… entre todos me han dado una enorme alegría y me hicieron muchísima emoción.

Gracias Eduardo, Rosalía, José, turissa, Valeria, Ishould, Marie, Adolfo, Daniel y Ushuaia. Gracias por su buena onda y por la paciencia que me tienen cuando me pongo pesada… y también por haber traído a este festejo a mis amiguitos los gatos (son tantos, que para la próxima voy a tener que mudarme a una casa más grande).

Solamente lamento (un poco) que Lexinauta esté asustado y haya huido tan temprano. Él es muy prudente y, en cierta forma, hace bien. Pero yo estaría de acuerdo en concertar una tregua para estas ocasiones especiales (abran la pantalla completa - hay un video).

(PS. Perdoname, Ushuaia, no te había visto).


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Poco queda por decir, y ni siquiera sé con quien apuntarme a lo que te dicen, Calambur, pero como todo es merecido, a todo me apunto.


----------



## Camilo1964

Calambur:

Mis mejores deseos en tu postiversario. Espero sigas tan prolífica, aguda y sapiente en tus próximas contribuciones que, desde ya, espero.

Un abrazo,

Camilo


----------



## piraña utria

Todo dicho y llego tarde motivo trabajo Vivi, así que me contento con recoger las botellas y madarte un abrazo desde Cartagena.


----------



## Calambur

Muchísimas gracias a ustedes también, muchachos, por acercarse a compartir este momento conmigo. Manuel, Camilo, Alberto: es un placer verlos por aquí.

A los 'bogas' les pido por favor que me disculpen cuando invado territorio... es que, a veces, hasta me creo que puedo opinar sobre vuestra materia. Un exceso de mi parte, sin duda; así que no dejen de corregirme si ven que me equivoco.


----------

